
10 Traits of a Successful Woman - donna
http://www.womenentrepreneur.com/article/1330.html
======
bootload
A couple I didn't see was having _good mentor(s)_ & a _technical social
network_. Those two things can make or break any person, successful or not.

Mentors allow you to develop without making basic mistakes & learning hard
fought lessons that are not taught. Mentors also help with making informal
connections. A technical social network allows you to tap into a diverse group
informally when you are in trouble or when you need a sounding board for ideas
or thoughts.

~~~
motoko
This comment was more valuable than that "top ten secrets to success" digg
bait.

------
codeslinger
That article oscillates between being tautological and stereotyping. How the
hell did it make it on this forum?

~~~
staunch
Male guilt?

------
davidw
Are any of these things really that different for women than for men?

~~~
gyro_robo
A couple extra bytes... 16 extra bits

------
lupin_sansei
You forgot to add "be a cutie pie".

